# Marble eyes



## *Lee* (Oct 12, 2008)

Found this while i was researching marble eyes, by matt banorak if its any use to anyone else, there is also one on the eclipse

Marble Eye - Reptile Forum - Bush-League Breeders Club


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Or indeed here.......

:whistling2:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/823766-eye-pigment-leopard-geckos-warning.html


----------



## *Lee* (Oct 12, 2008)

oh yeah,cool, sorry guys it was new to me


----------



## *Lee* (Oct 12, 2008)

just a picture then, he's cool


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice find on the thread. Can't wait to start seeing marble eye in the uk.

Phil


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

There are a few good breeders in the UK who are now playing around - responsibly - with the Marble Eye gene/morph. I`m sure we`re certain to see a few UK produced Marble Eyed hatchlings before the season`s out


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm buying a pair from the US hopefully soon


----------



## *Lee* (Oct 12, 2008)

We can only hope that everyboby has the sense to keep them well away from the eclipse and stripe gene pools or we may end up with an absolute mess, i am very aprehensive about selling any i have produced, i am currently trying to obtain some wild blood for obvious reasons


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Lee* said:


> We can only hope that everyboby has the sense to keep them well away from the eclipse and stripe gene pools or we may end up with an absolute mess, i am very aprehensive about selling any i have produced, i am currently trying to obtain some wild blood for obvious reasons


Definitely - that`s the big concern: I think anyone who has bothered to research and pursue the Marble Eyes thus far, must be in it for decent reasons. It`s 100% a gene that should be earmarked for `personal use` (IMO anyway) esp` as it`s downfalls and failures haven`t been worked out yet (and that`s without taking into account the `dont`s` such as no stripes/eclipse etc). Yes, it`s an exciting, superb and fascination gene, but there is an un-nerving apprehension that there may be a few out there that are willing to foresake an advancement in Leo morphs/genetics for the sake of a quick buck, or to try and cash in on the `latest thing`...hopefully though, there are enough decent ppl out there who are willing to `play` with the Marble Eye gene in it`s own right to help it realise it`s full potential before having to introduce it to every known gene/morph/line known to man (ie some of the marble marked outcrosses, the tendency it can have to affect head colour etc.....)

Personally, the `het Marbles` I have here are/were seen as a 5 year project - a project `in themselves` - without the need to outcross purely as a fascination as to what it may be able to do (obv excluding the imperitive W/C outcrosses to isolate the gene etc...)

New genes such as this don`t come along everyday - I just hope that it`s allowed to fulfill it`s full potential without coming a cropper due to poor breeding. There`s no doubt it`s a potential Pandora`s box - let it open without suffocating it in demand and expectation :2thumb:


----------



## *Lee* (Oct 12, 2008)

Fantastic, a truly fantastic post by funky geckos , i dont mind saying that the marbles i have are extreemly expensive and i should imagine that people would pay good money for them, but why, why sell them just to see them appearing into all sort of morphs before any body knows anything about them. The only crosses i intend to make for the foreseable future are to the wild caught bloodlines to eliminate the sunglow and attempt to clean and purify the trait, hopefully everybody else will do the same but i fear not, all the more reason to spend the time learning and producing my own clean line. We must be responsible ! I have already learned that the hatchlings are extreemly difficult to tell apart from the eclipse, some of the adults will stay this way, by keeping them in the hypos they originated in there will be another visual aid


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Lee* said:


> Fantastic, a truly fantastic post by funky geckos , i dont mind saying that the marbles i have are extreemly expensive and i should imagine that people would pay good money for them, but why, why sell them just to see them appearing into all sort of morphs before any body knows anything about them. The only crosses i intend to make for the foreseable future are to the wild caught bloodlines to eliminate the sunglow and attempt to clean and purify the trait, hopefully everybody else will do the same but i fear not, all the more reason to spend the time learning and producing my own clean line. We must be responsible ! I have already learned that the hatchlings are extreemly difficult to tell apart from the eclipse, some of the adults will stay this way, by keeping them in the hypos they originated in there will be another visual aid


Couldn`t agree more mate - you sound like just the right type of keeper/breeder that should have the Marbles in their hands. It will be absolutely superb if we could establish a little network of honest Marble keepers in this country - no conmen or b/s`ers - who simply have a passionate and dedicated approach to things, and where ppl know they can go for the genuine, pure article in years to come. 

As you say, if it was about money (and my credit card can vouch for the fact that it`s not, given that the amount I spend on Leos/food/electric/bits n bobs FAR exceeds the amount I get back through sales and prob always will !!!) In 5 years time, with a dedicated UK pool, who knows what the future could be for this gene - or even it`s by-products? It`s potential is untold.

In the right hands, all sorts of HEALTHY Leos (looks, colours, traits, morphs and lines) `could` owe themselves the Marble Eye gene - it`s an amazing prospect that needs treating with respect, wonder and patience.

Good luck with them Lee : victory:


----------



## *Lee* (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Tony

Unfortunately aquiring marbles is not a difficult as perhaps it should be, the challenge is to lay your hands on the pure bloodlines, 3 or 4 years ago F1's from wild caught animals were pretty easily obtained from the netherlands and the rest of europe, now finding 100% bonafied sub species is much harder and many that claim to have them actually dont. Sadly anybody who has are reluctant to part with any :hmm:


----------



## SaSobek (Feb 9, 2012)

I truly appreciate the kind words on the Marble Eye and I am glad you guys are taking your time with them. It is Kinda weird that here in the USA they are not really that sought after. People would rather have Eclipse stuff. I think in time it will change. I think that people just dont know what the Marble eye stuff is yet. 

I took great care to try to out cross as much as I could and to keep stuff as pure as I could. Like I have said I have out crossed to some of my sub species that I have. it can be very tempting to just cross it to every thing but i have been very careful in what I have put in it. if you guys want to see any pictures or have any questions feel free to contact me or ask on this thread and i will try to answer any questions you have. I do have some cool babies so far this year. like w/y marble eye trempers and tug snow marble eyes both albino and non. I will have to start putting some pics up. 

I am going to start shipping to the UK. I would love to put some more in the hands of people that really care about the project.

as far as pure subs i only breed a very few per year but i will have some this year for sale that are unbroken lines that i have had for about 6-7 years now. It is sad that they are very hard to find these days.


----------



## *Lee* (Oct 12, 2008)

I should imagine that it may have something to do with every body wishing to wait for you to do all the work and clean it up for them Matt so it can just be bred into other morphs easily, personally this is something i am looking forward to having a go at myself, a little project to work on over a period of time just so i know im getting exactly what i want from it. I really find them absolutely fascinating and the sunglows they originated in are gorgeous. Its great to hear that you are shipping to the UK and i will certainly be aquiring some geckos from you hopefully very soon, infact ive already been bugging you about some on facebook. I know that for me and everybody else any pictures and help you would be willing to offer would be gratefully received :2thumb:


----------

